# Hoyt Super Slam Supreme



## goatranch

I know they were made in 1994 & 95 as I bought a Super Slam Fast Flight in 94. And I also found two old Hoyt catalogs this weekend in my shed. 2 Hoyt catalogs...94, 95 and an old Jennings catalog. Don't know when they quit making them though.

Maybe I'll scan a few pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Pruitte

THe first year for the Super Slam Supreme was 1992. The Supreme meant the bow has 17" Fast Flight limbs, so the axle to axle for the bow was 43".

I believe the last year they were made was either 1995 or 96.


----------



## Stash

1992 for sure for the first year, because I remember first seeing one at the 1992 NFAAs in Wisconsin.

But I'm going to slightly disagree regarding the limbs. The "Fastflight" limbs were the shorter ones, and the "Supreme" were the longer limbs on the hunting model. I think that for the target model the same limbs were called "Meridian".

But I could be wrong. These days I seem to be, more and more often... :lol:


----------



## SteveInNC

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.

This is in the grey/black camo pattern 65-80 Lbs

ATA is approx 42.5"


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Stash said:


> 1992 for sure for the first year, because I remember first seeing one at the 1992 NFAAs in Wisconsin.
> 
> But I'm going to slightly disagree regarding the limbs. The "Fastflight" limbs were the shorter ones, and the "Supreme" were the longer limbs on the hunting model. I think that for the target model the same limbs were called "Meridian".
> 
> But I could be wrong. These days I seem to be, more and more often... :lol:


Fast Flight Limbs were 16"
Supreme Limbs were 17"
Meridian Limbs were 18"

There were all termed as being fast glass limbs I believe. I meant to say "glass", not flight.


----------



## Stash

It's coming back to me now...It was "Medallion" limbs that were the target version of the Supreme limbs, not Meridian. I remember because I had a black SS Medallion as my target bow in '93-94 and an SS Supreme in that grey with black markings camo as a backup/hunting bow.

So, 
short limbs = Fastflight for both hunting and target 
medium = Medallion for target and Supreme for hunting
long = Meridian for target and I think Legacy for hunting

Now, where did I leave my car keys...?


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Stash said:


> It's coming back to me now...It was "Medallion" limbs that were the target version of the Supreme limbs, not Meridian. I remember because I had a black SS Medallion as my target bow in '93-94 and an SS Supreme in that grey with black markings camo as a backup/hunting bow.
> 
> So,
> short limbs = Fastflight for both hunting and target
> medium = Medallion for target and Supreme for hunting
> long = Meridian for target and I think Legacy for hunting
> 
> Now, where did I leave my car keys...?


I'm 99% sure the Meridian limbs were the long target limbs. These were the laminated fast glass limbs that were the same length (18") as the Carbon Plus limbs. I think the Medallion may have been one of Hoyts other bows with wood laminated limbs.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*hold on a sec*

if i can remember the dates,,,,i had a brand new hoyt super slam fast flite in i believe 1990. it was the bow chuck adams was shooting at the time. i bought mine from halls archery in connecticut where butch johnson was the resident pro....one heck of a freakin' bow too !!!


----------



## Jim Pruitte

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> if i can remember the dates,,,,i had a brand new hoyt super slam fast flite in i believe 1990. it was the bow chuck adams was shooting at the time. i bought mine from halls archery in connecticut where butch johnson was the resident pro....one heck of a freakin' bow too !!!



If you bought the bow in 1990 then it was either a Proforce, Provantage, Spectra, or a Gamegetter. The Provantage was what Chuch was shooting at the time. Believe me.. they didn't release the Super Slam until 1992.


----------



## Limey

The Super Slam was a new model for 1992.

I got a Super Slam Supreme with Control Cams and the glossy leaf finish riser in the summer of 1992 just before I purchased my first house and would have no money for a while.

It cost £383 = $600 I still have the reciept somewhere.

43 inch ata and the worst bow I have ever owned, although I did finish 4th in the UK National Field Archery Society's national championships with it in 93 with it.

The fast glass limbs used to have a button just below the V in the limbs and the limbs would start to crack just here. I went through many sets of limbs with it, the problem stopped when Hoyt removed this portion of the limbs and went to split limbs.


----------



## spotshot

1992 was the first year for the super slam,then in 1995 or96 they came out with a machinbed riser and called it the super star.


----------



## Jim Pruitte

spotshot said:


> 1992 was the first year for the super slam,then in 1995 or96 they came out with a machinbed riser and called it the super star.


The Superstar and Prostar risers were introdeuced in 1994.


----------



## FS560

The limb designations were as Jim Pruitte stated.

The Super Slam handle was a plumb pitiful bow due to the centerline of the grip being offset to the outside.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*super slamm for sure*



Jim Pruitte said:


> If you bought the bow in 1990 then it was either a Proforce, Provantage, Spectra, or a Gamegetter. The Provantage was what Chuch was shooting at the time. Believe me.. they didn't release the Super Slam until 1992.


no i definetly had a super slam fast flite,,,,i probably got the years mixed up...but i did buy one brand new when they first came out. i paid over $500 for it all said and done which was alot of money back then.

i got 252 fps out of it with an overdraw and 2413 shafts and a 29 draw. back then that was good speed. the speed bows in that day and age were the oregon bows and the darton lightning which both did over 300 fps,,,,BARELY. 

i do think i believe remembering buying it in the springtime,,,like april may area. i sold it to a mechanic who worked at the chevy dealership i worked at back in about 2002. 

mine did go to 80 pounds and thats where i shot it at...


----------



## Jim Pruitte

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> no i definetly had a super slam fast flite,,,,i probably got the years mixed up...but i did buy one brand new when they first came out. i paid over $500 for it all said and done which was alot of money back then.


I didn't say you didn't buy one. I simply stated that if you bought it in 1990 it wasn't a Super Slam. I have every Hoyt catalog from 1990 to present, so I am not guessing here.


----------



## SBills

The long hunting limbs were called Legacy. I think I have a 93 catalog somewhere with pics and specs.

I also have a few of these limbs downstairs (supreme and maybe a fast flight set)if someone needs some.


----------



## natureboy

92 is right


----------



## shepp

I also just picked up a Hoyt Supreme Super Slam in the grey/black camo. The specs are no longer on the limbs and was wondering what the let-off was on these bows. I haven't had a chance to put it on a scale but the draw weight has to be in the 70's and it has very little let-off. 

When I first started hunting with a bow I had a Hoyt ProVantage Hunter, it shot like a champ. Definatly not a speed deamon but that bow would stack arrows.
Thanx, Shepp


----------



## archerpap

I have 2 in the basement, but not sure what they are. They are both blk/gry camo, and both have spectra 5000 on the limbs. One says Hoyt on the limbs and riser, and the other says Hoyt/Easton on the limbs and riser. Both are 45-60#'s, but one is listed as 29" +/- 1", and the other is listed as 29-31". Looks like the same cam on both bows. They have the string/cable lengths but not the let offs.


----------



## SBills

60-65%


----------



## Jelby

*hoyt super slam fast flight circa 1993*

I am in need of replacing the string and cable for my older hoyt. Any suggestions for sources for this older application?

Draw length = 30 "
bow String = 56.3"
AIM Cables = 43"

Draw weight 65 pounds.

I have NO information for my old bow but have heard you have to only use certain types of strings and cable for these old hoyts to prevent premature cuts or string breaks.

Can Zebra strings be used or only Winner's Choice? Need string and cables but do not want to spend a bunch of money on this old bow.

Thanks


----------



## Unclegus

I have one of the first Supremes ( Bought it new in spring 92 ) with control cams that has been taken apart and lying in a filing cabinet in my workshop.... This without a doubt was the hardest bow to shoot well I have ever owned.....


----------



## dtol

Jelby said:


> I am in need of replacing the string and cable for my older hoyt. Any suggestions for sources for this older application?
> 
> Draw length = 30 "
> bow String = 56.3"
> AIM Cables = 43"
> 
> Draw weight 65 pounds.
> 
> I have NO information for my old bow but have heard you have to only use certain types of strings and cable for these old hoyts to prevent premature cuts or string breaks.
> 
> Can Zebra strings be used or only Winner's Choice? Need string and cables but do not want to spend a bunch of money on this old bow.
> 
> Thanks


Archery ProStaff has fast flight strings and cables for your bow. I just ordered cables and strings for my 92 Super Slam and my 89 Spectra 5000. I also have a two models (82 which is kind of grey camo and 86 which is brown camo) of the Pro Vantage from the mid and late 80s, all of which I am still shooting. I sold the Super Slam, I think. I shot two deer with the 86 pro-vantage last year and I shot a 295X37 five spot round last night with my Spectra 5000.


----------



## dtol

Unclegus said:


> I have one of the first Supremes ( Bought it new in spring 92 ) with control cams that has been taken apart and lying in a filing cabinet in my workshop.... This without a doubt was the hardest bow to shoot well I have ever owned.....


I have one purchased at the same time as yours and I used it to win all the 3D shoots in Alaska that year at BHFS including the state tournemant. I found it set up and tuned like a dream. A friend of mine is shooting it now and loves it.


----------



## why3zx

i have shot HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS of shots from a super slam that is my fishing bow, 22$ at the local pawn shop :wink:


----------



## kieulinh

great!!!!


----------



## bowtodd

as far as i could say is 22$ is way to much for that bow i got the first one may dealer got in i hade it 3 week and sold it and got a nother pro forse ff


----------



## jammy5152

*"Hoyt Supreme" / 1994/ Bow Rest on Overdraw?*

Hey
I have Hoyt Supreme with a 1994 date and someone gave it to me and I just put an overdraw on it which is milled out on the backside of the riser and it fits flush in the socket area of the riser. It has a threaded hole for the rest in the overdraw at the back and was wondering what rest (Hoyt Rest? maybe? ) fits this overdraw? The overdraw is the Hoyt overdraw with number # 282839 and writing..."Overdraw Flat Sh RH NaFo" on the original package. I screwer a flipper rest into the hole and adjusted it and it shot o.k. but was wondering what rest will go on this?
Any help would be appreciated with you guys and your "old" catalogs.


----------



## SBills

They had a few rests for it. Most used a module on the bottom side to hold either a TM hunter or a star hunter blade. If you used the star hunter the holes on the side held a rod for the side blade of the star hunter.


----------



## jammy5152

My overdraw is the short one with the hole at the top like the picture shown


----------



## bacon27

Just wanted to give this a bow, I've seen a lot of posts of people that had these that just loved their smooth shooting. 

Obviously archery has come away since the early/mid 90s which is when this bow was produced but it's a treasured relic and still shoots great. 

I've got one if someone would like it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1807345


----------



## squiresmark9

92


----------



## afreeman1988.af

Stash said:


> 1992 for sure for the first year, because I remember first seeing one at the 1992 NFAAs in Wisconsin. But I'm going to slightly disagree regarding the limbs. The "Fastflight" limbs were the shorter ones, and the "Supreme" were the longer limbs on the hunting model. I think that for the target model the same limbs were called "Meridian". But I could be wrong. These days I seem to be, more and more often... :lol:


 Must be married lol


----------



## Since1985Tx

_I have a 1995 _🍎_*Hoyt*_ _ProStar/Meridian. 48" ATA. 

First year for machined aluminum risers (like still seen today and an anodized colored riser). Mine was the color Teal with white solid limbs. 
The riser was machined for a Hoyt custom fit overdraw (which I have but never used). The riser was DEFLEX and was the most accurate spot target bow I have ever shot. I strictly shoot three finger split tab with everything for everything. 37+ years.
























_


----------



## kballer1

There were several Golden Key Futura rests that were used on the over draws back in the 90's. They were the best go to rest of the era.


----------

